# Ivy Bridge-E Overclocking and Feedback



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok guy's if you have an Ivy Bridge-E or just want to discuss them this is the place.

I haven't had mine long but it's looking good so far, heres a few benchmarks I just ran.

I'm using a single stage phase cooler so I can't comment on temps.  


Latest R4E Beta BIOS: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26248&postcount=22


Ivy Bridge-E Reviews:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/30/intel_ivy_bridgee_core_i74960x_ipc_ocing_review

http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=863

http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/09/ivy-...re-i7-4960x-extreme-edition-processor-review/

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7255/intel-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_core_i7_4960x/

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-benchmark,3557.html

http://www.overclockers.com/intel-ivy-bridge-e-4960x-cpu-review


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe better suited in the clubhouse sub-forum?


----------



## radrok (Aug 31, 2013)

Subbed, looking forward to sweet results.

Will be hard to make me move from a 5,2 GHz 3930K!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2013)

My goal is to go IV-E so I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's results!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks good so far. It'll be nice to see the power consumption and temperature differences compared to SB-E once the reviews start coming out. Still want an 8 core Haswell-E but those probably won't exist for quite a while.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking good there MetalRacer 

Just played BF3 for two hours with this 4960X at 4,7 GHz with 1,52 vcore  and maks core-temp was 61C, memory at 2666 MHz 9-11-11-31 1T


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 1, 2013)

radrok said:


> Subbed, looking forward to sweet results.
> 
> Will be hard to make me move from a 5,2 GHz 3930K!



I know what you mean I still have my 3930k sitting on my desk.

Here are some 5.2GHz benchmarks.













Had to bump the voltage up for this one.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 1, 2013)

How hard have you guys pushed the IMC? 2800ish possible?


----------



## swolern (Sep 1, 2013)

Subbed. Very interested how the 4930k will scale with cold! Looks amazing so far.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 1, 2013)

How is the 0020 bios treating you MetalRacer?
Getting higher clocks with less vcore?

I need to pic up an SS unit from what I can see, my 4960X likes vcore still. I got a huge wall at 4,5 GHz which only need 1.25 vcore but I need 1.52 vcore for 4,7 GHz.

Testing the 0020 bios now, and from what I can see it's better for memory tweaking.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 1, 2013)

How are the temperatures on air/water? Because my 3960x runs 5.2 benching runs on water with no heat issues. Also do these use same voltage for higher clocks or same voltage for same clocks or worse?


----------



## radrok (Sep 1, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> I know what you mean I still have my 3930k sitting on my desk.
> 
> Here are some 5.2GHz benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Insane chip there, I had to bin three 3930Ks to get one as good 

Dunno if I'm willing to bin Ivy-E too, the only thing that is better is the IMC so far.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 1, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> How are the temperatures on air/water? Because my 3960x runs 5.2 benching runs on water with no heat issues. Also do these use same voltage for higher clocks or same voltage for same clocks or worse?



First bios I tested on my Rampage IV Extreme(4401) I needed 1,52 vcore @ 4.7 GHzto get into win7 now with this 0020 I only need 1.3 vcore. Temps are no problem even with 1.52V I only hit like 65C max in Realtemp and CoreTemp with my water cooling setup.


----------



## radrok (Sep 1, 2013)

Mydog said:


> First bios I tested on my Rampage IV Extreme(4401) I needed 1,52 vcore @ 4.7 GHzto get into win7 now with this 0020 I only need 1.3 vcore. Temps are no problem even with 1.52V I only hit like 65C max in Realtemp and CoreTemp with my water cooling setup.



So it's way cooler than SB-E


----------



## Mydog (Sep 1, 2013)

radrok said:


> So it's way cooler than SB-E



A big YES so far


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 1, 2013)

Mydog said:


> How is the 0020 bios treating you MetalRacer?
> Getting higher clocks with less vcore?
> 
> I need to pic up an SS unit from what I can see, my 4960X likes vcore still. I got a huge wall at 4,5 GHz which only need 1.25 vcore but I need 1.52 vcore for 4,7 GHz.
> ...



The 0020 is looking good so far and I like the Asus Turbo V Core utility also.

Getting higer clocks with less voltage for sure.

An SS unit is nice and convenient, I think 5.4 with HT is going to be the max benchable with the 0020 and the SS unit.  







This is as low as I could get the vcore @5.0 GHz.


----------



## Ed_1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi MetalRacer

Just curious what version of AIsuite is that Asus Turbo V Core utility ?


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 2, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> Hi MetalRacer
> 
> Just curious what version of AIsuite is that Asus Turbo V Core utility ?



It's a stand alone utility so it's not included with the AIsuite, as far as I know it only works with the M6E and R4E.


----------



## LagunaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Any stability testing?


----------



## Vego (Sep 4, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> The 0020 is looking good so far and I like the Asus Turbo V Core utility also.
> 
> Getting higer clocks with less voltage for sure.
> 
> ...



Did you buy that chip or its selected from intel?

from all the reviews i was a but skeptical towards inv-e but these screens are awesome


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 4, 2013)

Vego said:


> Did you buy that chip or its selected from intel?
> 
> from all the reviews i was a but skeptical towards inv-e but these screens are awesome



Mine is retail, I bought it from shopblt.com.

http://www.shopblt.com/item/intel-core-i7-4930k-lga-2011/intel_bx80633i74930k.html


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Just testing, still on water


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 5, 2013)

I still haven't seen it covered in any reviews, is memory clocking better now?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I still haven't seen it covered in any reviews, is memory clocking better now?



My 2400 MHz Corsair Platinum's booted at 2666 MHz auto timing so they sucked tho 

Broke 4,8 GHz here now 

http://valid.canardpc.com/93n4k1 






Memory is at stock speed and timing for now


----------



## Vario (Sep 6, 2013)

Well it came in at about the performance expected: somewhere between Sandy-E and Haswell.  So thats a good thing, because that means overclock-ability and all the fun of x79.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 6, 2013)

Mydog said:


> My 2400 MHz Corsair Platinum's booted at 2666 MHz auto timing so they sucked tho
> 
> Broke 4,8 GHz here now
> 
> ...



So 2666 is confirmed. Any higher? 2750-2800ish?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 6, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> So 2666 is confirmed. Any higher? 2750-2800ish?



Not even tested yet but will do tonight. Was so frustrated over the 4,6 GHz OC-wall which seem to be fixed now. I got it rock stable at 4,7 GHz 1,375 vcore which is barely acceptable for 24/7


----------



## Mydog (Sep 17, 2013)

Swapped my 4960X with another yesterday and the new one looks much better so far. Stable at 4.9 GHz with only 1.44 vcore 
Going to do some more testing tonight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Swapped my 4960X with another yesterday and the new one looks much better so far. Stable at 4.9 GHz with only 1.44 vcore
> Going to do some more testing tonight.



How are temps? Also, which BIOS are you using?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> How are temps? Also, which BIOS are you using?



Temps with water-cooling only(360+280 radd in dedicated CPU-loop) hits 65 C on the hottest core full load, with chiller in the loop(water temp set to 16 C) I'm down to 50 C.
Still using 4501 bios here.

Just picked up 70L of LN2 and one more 4960X for a bench session


----------



## dumo (Sep 17, 2013)

QF7Z ES on h2o with R4BE

4x4GB @ 3000





8X4GB 1.195V


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2013)

dumo said:


> QF7Z ES on h2o with R4BE
> 
> 4x4GB @ 3000
> 
> ...



4x4GB quad channel 3000, Cas 9, 1T! Holy crap! How much VDIMM did that run require?


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 17, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Temps with water-cooling only(360+280 radd in dedicated CPU-loop) hits 65 C on the hottest core full load, with chiller in the loop(water temp set to 16 C) I'm down to 50 C.
> Still using 4501 bios here.
> 
> Just picked up 70L of LN2 and one more 4960X for a bench session



Congrats on the new chip it’s looking good hope the other one is even better.

Don’t forget to share some of those LN2 benches with us.

I’m waiting for one of my R4E’s to come back from RMA before I juice the 4930k.




dumo said:


> QF7Z ES on h2o with R4BE
> 
> 4x4GB @ 3000
> 
> ...



Great setup man! 

Is that 0076 BIOS compatible with the current R4E’s?


----------



## dumo (Sep 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> How much VDIMM did that run require?


2.1+V



MetalRacer said:


> Is that 0076 BIOS compatible with the current R4E’s?


I dont think so. BE has a lot of new memory profiles and new (cpu, pcie clock, memory and pch) tweakers paradise on this initial ES bios.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 18, 2013)

A little BCLK overclocking.


----------



## dumo (Sep 18, 2013)

3100 air with new bios 

32m cas10 1T doable @ 3020 ~ 3080 air

3100s must be threshold of air to cold cooling on ram


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 18, 2013)

Jesus christ! Dumo, is that 8 x 4 @ ~3100? 

I'm gonna sell all my 'puters...


----------



## dumo (Sep 18, 2013)

Its 4X4 GB


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ Impressive still


----------



## Vego (Sep 19, 2013)

does any1 have some experience with 4820k?


----------



## Vego (Sep 29, 2013)

ok, so this is me at 4700mhz, didnt play with it much, just got it and 4,7 was 1st use


----------



## dumo (Sep 29, 2013)

R4BE ram on air tests wth quad Samsung and psc


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been trying to OC my 4930k by adjusting just the core ratio and the CPU voltage. I started at 4.2GHz, 1.32v and increased the voltage in increments of 0.005v. My goal is 4.4/4.5GHz and I started at 1.35v for this. Increasing by 0.005v once again, I went all the way up to 1.465v. At no point was I able to find a point of stability. I was getting BSOD's constantly. However, around 4.4GHz, 1.410v, I was able to boot up and run some P95. I ran a blend torture test for about 5-10 minutes and it seemed fine. What started to happen though was that my PC would instantly shut down, and then re-boot. as I would open various applications.I have also tried other combinations proved successful by others and am still without luck.

I then used the Asrock EZ OC setting of 4.2GHZ, which seemed to stable but about half an hour ago, I just had another BSOD. Am I doing something wrong? Do I have a bad chip? or do I need to push it even further?

Thanks


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you need 1.32v to do 4.2 I would say you just got bad chip .
Did you go up slowly with clock's , I would of thought 4.0-4.2 to be sweet spot where stock voltage would be enough (like in the 1.12-1.14 range under load) .

I assume you tried bumping up LLC at notch or two to help with Vdroop and maybe increase CPU current limits a bit .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> If you need 1.32v to do 4.2 I would say you just got bad chip .
> Did you go up slowly with clock's , I would of thought 4.0-4.2 to be sweet spot where stock voltage would be enough (like in the 1.12-1.14 range under load) .



Well thats the thing, it wasn't even stable at 1.32. It ran with p95 for about 30 minutes and then when I opened WoW, my PC just crashed.

I should also note, when I try higher clocks like 4.5GHz, 1.45v, my PC will restart and the screen will go black with a ticking white line in the top left, much like you're typing and then stop.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Well thats the thing, it wasn't even stable at 1.32. It ran with p95 for about 30 minutes and then when I opened WoW, my PC just crashed.
> 
> I should also note, when I try higher clocks like 4.5GHz, 1.45v, my PC will restart and the screen will go black with a ticking white line in the top left, much like you're typing and then stop.


Ok, try smaller bump to like 4.0 and whatever your stock voltage is just bump it up 020mv , so if you were stable at 3.6 at 1.100v then try 1.120@4.0ghz as a start point , if thats unstable bump it another 10mv .

This all assumes your stable at stock voltages .

Oh ,one thing forgot to mention on ram , it might pay to back it down to 1600 to make sure its not affecting OC .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> Ok, try smaller bump to like 4.0 and whatever your stock voltage is just bump it up 020mv , so if you were stable at 3.6 at 1.100v then try 1.120@4.0ghz as a start point , if thats unstable bump it another 10mv .
> 
> This all assumes your stable at stock voltages .
> 
> Oh ,one thing forgot to mention on ram , it might pay to back it down to 1600 to make sure its not affecting OC .



I actually was just able to run an OC of 4.1GHz at stock voltage. I went up to 4.2 and got a BSOD after 5 minutes of P95. I had to change my RAM timings for my 2400MHz RAM, if I put it back to 1600, do I need to change the timings also?

Also no, I didn't increase LLC, It is currently at level 5, what should I up it to?


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> I actually was just able to run an OC of 4.1GHz at stock voltage. I went up to 4.2 and got a BSOD after 5 minutes of P95. I had to change my RAM timings for my 2400MHz RAM, if I put it back to 1600, do I need to change the timings also?
> 
> Also no, I didn't increase LLC, It is currently at level 5, what should I up it to?


Ok, first what is your stock voltage at load .

On LLC some MB run stock with high level others stock/auto is low level . I don't know your MB but know MSI run high level as stock and Asus run low level as stock .
Try first manual voltage , write down what bios says  and note what CPU-Z syas at idle and load . You want Vdroop to be not to big but for sure you don't want it to overshoot when load is applied . I would try level 4 to see how voltage changes under load with manual voltage .
For speeds of 4.2 (mild OC ) you probably don't need much LLC but higher OC you probably need some adjustments , depending on how much it drops on load .

http://www.legitreviews.com/asrock-x79-extreme9-motherboard-review_1851/14

So with 4.2+ try level 3 for starters  and lower it a notch or so for higher OC like 4.5+ .

On your ram, there should be XMP profiles you can just select speed , this depends on ram SPD and how many levels are stored . If your afraid of losing timings, if you manually set them , you

Also before changing to much in bios ,if you have it set afor speed and its stable, make a profile so you can reload if needed at later date if MB supports profiles, most do .


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Well thats the thing, it wasn't even stable at 1.32. It ran with p95 for about 30 minutes and then when I opened WoW, my PC just crashed.
> 
> I should also note, when I try higher clocks like 4.5GHz, 1.45v, my PC will restart and the screen will go black with a ticking white line in the top left, much like you're typing and then stop.


If you're not stable at 4.2GHz and 1.32v, going higher isn't going to fix it.  You need to find the stable point before going any higher.


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> If you need 1.32v to do 4.2 I would say you just got bad chip .
> Did you go up slowly with clock's , I would of thought 4.0-4.2 to be sweet spot where stock voltage would be enough (like in the 1.12-1.14 range under load) .
> 
> I assume you tried bumping up LLC at notch or two to help with Vdroop and maybe increase CPU current limits a bit .





t_ski said:


> If you're not stable at 4.2GHz and 1.32v, going higher isn't going to fix it.  You need to find the stable point before going any higher.



I managed to stabilize it at 4.2GHz, 1.295v. At what voltage should I up the LLC? It was on by default (Level 5)
EDIT: at stock, 100% load, it ran at 1.25v


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> I managed to stabilize it at 4.2GHz, 1.295v. At what voltage should I up the LLC? It was on by default (Level 5)
> EDIT: at stock, 100% load, it ran at 1.25v


If CPU-Z says 1.25 stock clocks/voltages at load, thats very high stock voltage , if it is stable at 1.295 then leave it on auto for LLC .

If you plan going higher I would lower it to lower level as I posted before like LLC , but the voltage at load will go up w/o changing voltage value in bios because of LLC change so change one thing at time and note voltages . whatever you don't want higher voltage at load then idle with a manual voltage setting .

PS: with such high VID voltage you are going to be limited on OC as you hit/need to much voltage .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> If CPU-Z says 1.25 stock clocks/voltages at load, thats very high stock voltage , if it is stable at 1.295 then leave it on auto for LLC .
> 
> If you plan going higher I would lower it to lower level as I posted before like LLC , but the voltage at load will go up w/o changing voltage value in bios because of LLC change so change one thing at time and note voltages . whatever you don't want higher voltage at load then idle with a manual voltage setting .
> 
> PS: with such high VID voltage you are going to be limited on OC as you hit/need to much voltage .



I should have noted that I have only attempted to adjust the CPU voltage and the CPU ratio, should I be changing anything else at this point?


----------



## dumo (Jan 12, 2014)

Testing Low Volt 4930K h2o

Good IMC















LN2


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> I should have noted that I have only attempted to adjust the CPU voltage and the CPU ratio, should I be changing anything else at this point?


no , If you are sure your voltage was 1.25 at stock settings , bios set to defaults , then you probably don't need more than multiplier and vcore adjustments up to 4.2 or so .
If you plan to go higher to like 4.5 then lower LCC a level or so and might need to raise CPU current level but that won't affect OC , it would just throttle down a multiplier if you hit the limit .

If the 1.25v is right , your going to be very limited on OC headroom .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> no , If you are sure your voltage was 1.25 at stock settings , bios set to defaults , then you probably don't need more than multiplier and vcore adjustments up to 4.2 or so .
> If you plan to go higher to like 4.5 then lower LCC a level or so and might need to raise CPU current level but that won't affect OC , it would just throttle down a multiplier if you hit the limit .
> 
> If the 1.25v is right , your going to be very limited on OC headroom .



After about 3-4 hours of tweeking, I seemed to have found stability at 4.4GHz, 1.39v. I ran P95 for 90 minutes and then ran a Firemark extreme and unigine valley test to check stability; all was good, no issues. Then, all of a sudden, the PC just randomly crashes, instantly shuts down and restarts, no given error message or anything. This was happening before, when I thought I had found stability. I believe that I need to change another setting, but I have limited overclocking experience and wouldn't know what. Maybe LLC or Current limit as you said?

At this point, it's needless to say that i'm getting pretty fed up xD


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

dumo said:


> Testing Low Volt 4930K h2o
> 
> Good IMC
> 
> ...



Nice OC, looks like you've got a good chip


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paladone said:


> After about 3-4 hours of tweeking, I seemed to have found stability at 4.4GHz, 1.39v. I ran P95 for 90 minutes and then ran a Firemark extreme and unigine valley test to check stability; all was good, no issues. Then, all of a sudden, the PC just randomly crashes, instantly shuts down and restarts, no given error message or anything. This was happening before, when I thought I had found stability. I believe that I need to change another setting, but I have limited overclocking experience and wouldn't know what. Maybe LLC or Current limit as you said?
> 
> At this point, it's needless to say that i'm getting pretty fed up xD


well judging by were you are starting from I am surprised you got it semi stable at 4.4 .
now, is 1.39v the voltage shown in CPU-Z while prime95 is running , if so what is voltage you set in bios .

This is important to help figure LLC amount .
try this put LLC on level 3 and try 1.30 at 4.3 and note voltage while prime is running .

Rebooting with nothing happening is a lot of time either PSU or not enough voltage at idle , but could be ram to .make sure system is stable at stock speeds first .

If you were running offset voltage sometimes people have to use -xx values and this can cause issues at idle but your running manual voltage so that is not your issue (low voltage at idle).


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> well judging by were you are starting from I am surprised you got it semi stable at 4.4 .
> now, is 1.39v the voltage shown in CPU-Z while prime95 is running , if so what is voltage you set in bios .
> 
> This is important to help figure LLC amount .
> ...



So I set LLC to level 3, CPU ratio to 4.3 and CPU voltage to 1.30.

According to CPU-Z, at Idle, the voltage was 1.288, while at 100% load with P95, it alternated between 1.256 and 1.264.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> So I set LLC to level 3, CPU ratio to 4.3 and CPU voltage to 1.30.
> 
> According to CPU-Z, at Idle, the voltage was 1.288, while at 100% load with P95, it alternated between 1.256 and 1.264.


ok, do exactly the same, give me all three values but this time with LLC on Auto/level5 .

As you can see your getting Vdroop with level 3 still . (around 0.024-028v worth )
I am guessing we will see a Vdroop of => 0.030 on auto/level5 .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> ok, do exactly the same, give me all three values but this time with LLC on Auto/level5 .
> 
> As you can see your getting Vdroop with level 3 still . (around 0.024-028v worth )
> I am guessing we will see a Vdroop of => 0.030



Okay so at 4.3GHz, 1.30v with LLC at level 5: Idle voltage was 1.280v and 100% load alternated between 1.216v and 1.224v.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Okay so at 4.3GHz, 1.30v with LLC at level 5: Idle voltage was 1.280v and 100% load alternated between 1.216v and 1.224v.


Ok, for sure you don't want auto/level5 .

Now try same but with level2 , report same 1.30 in bios and what idle and load voltages .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> Ok, for sure you don't want auto/level5 .
> 
> Now try same but with level2 , report same 1.30 in bios and what idle and load voltages .



4.30GHz, 1.30v, LLC Level 2: Idle was 1.288v, 100% load was 1.280v and 1.288v.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> 4.30GHz, 1.30v, LLC Level 2: Idle was 1.288v, 100% load was 1.280v and 1.288v.


Ok, thats about it then .
try level2 , 1.35v 4.4ghz and see how that is . You can try and do more stability testing to make sure if 4.3 is stable , but I think your issue was to low a idle voltage to load, when load just starts .

Also even though you might not get crash , check event viewer for WHEA errors .

these can pop up like when running prime and generally can indicates low vcore .


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> 4.30GHz, 1.30v, LLC Level 2: Idle was 1.288v, 100% load was 1.280v and 1.288v.


Bingo.


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the help  So if I am to push the OC further, Ie. above 4.5 (If that's even possible with this chip), would I still keep a LLC level of 2?


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the help  So if I am to push the OC further, Ie. above 4.5 (If that's even possible with this chip), would I still keep a LLC level of 2?


Yes, If you want to run only 4.2 then I would go back to level3 but for anything above stay on level2 .
I was only guessing on 1.35 for 4.4 that is still high on avg but from looks your Vdroop on auto  was 0.06-0.07 which is a lot .
you might be able to do 1.3v at 4.4 your just going to have to test and check temps as your load voltage is now higher (less Vdroop ) .
So go slowly and see how it goes .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

So i managed to stabilize 4.4Ghz at 1.335v, I then tried to stabilize 4.5; went from 1.335 all the way up to 1.49v with no luck, BSOD every time. I think maybe I've hit a wall a 4.4, which is unfortunate.1


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Paladone said:


> So i managed to stabilize 4.4Ghz at 1.335v, I then tried to stabilize 4.5; went from 1.335 all the way up to 1.49v with no luck, BSOD every time. I think maybe I've hit a wall a 4.4, which is unfortunate.1


Yes, you'll find there is a sweet spot when going up in ghz vs voltage . sounds like your hitting a wall .

I would stay at 4.4 , you really don't want to go to much higher than 1.3v for 24/7 use (1.335v not to bad) .


----------



## Vario (Jan 13, 2014)

LLC at 5 should be lowest LLC / OFF on asrock.  Probably should run LLC at 4 with more offset.

With Ivy/sandy and air cooling I have been setting it to whatever I can get to at 1.25v.  (usually 4.5-4.7 with my binned chips) Beyond that voltage theres little point for 24/7.


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> Yes, you'll find there is a sweet spot when going up in ghz vs voltage . sounds like your hitting a wall .
> 
> I would stay at 4.4 , you really don't want to go to much higher than 1.3v for 24/7 use (1.335v not to bad) .



My OC's are being really weird. When i was trying to OC my GPU's, my PC crashed, and then all of a sudden BSOD when I boot up. So I check my settings, everything is the same: 4.4GHz, 1.335v and LLC level 2. It would not boot up at all; BSOD on windows is loading. So I go back to 4.2 to test: 4.2GHz at 1.295v and it boots up. I then shut down and go back to 4.4GHz, 1.335v and it boots up fine with P95 running for 5 hours without any issues. I don''t understand why those settings will randomly not work after my PC crashes?


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Its hard to say, I would do one thing at time , leave GPU alone at least a week so your sure your stable with CPU OC .
Make profile in bios for each OC level you want (4.2, 4.4) .
Sometimes the MB changes timings after a bad OC crash . you might have to reset bios in your case maybe changing to 4.2 did that .

Run it at 4.4 for a least few days testing all the heavy load app you have . run prime for at least 8hrs , play BF3/4 for few hrs .

You get picture, use system hard to make sure its ok and stable at that setting .

After that then go to GPU , and with regard to 780ti I would only OC core a bit if at all, the memory bandwidth is plenty I don't think I would push that .


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> Its hard to say, I would do one thing at time , leave GPU alone at least a week so your sure your stable with CPU OC .
> Make profile in bios for each OC level you want (4.2, 4.4) .
> Sometimes the MB changes timings after a bad OC crash . you might have to reset bios in your case maybe changing to 4.2 did that .
> 
> ...



I ran P95 for about 6 hours without any issues. I have also been playing some games/running benchmark tests. I honestly only overclocked the 780Ti's for benchmarking; it's not like they lack the power


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jan 13, 2014)

Dont know if it has been mentioned before BUT on asrock and gigabyte (dont know about msi) pll override isnt working even if its enabled.
Tried same chips on Gigabyte, Asrock and Asus.
On GB and Asrock I got 4.3 max with 1.32v and on Asus I got 4.6 on 1.31v 
AFAIK only Asus and Evga tried and fixed this issue, so dont blame ur chips


----------



## Paladone (Jan 13, 2014)

FireKillerGR said:


> Dont know if it has been mentioned before BUT on asrock and gigabyte (dont know about msi) pll override isnt working even if its enabled.
> Tried same chips on Gigabyte, Asrock and Asus.
> On GB and Asrock I got 4.3 max with 1.32v and on Asus I got 4.6 on 1.31v
> AFAIK only Asus and Evga tried and fixed this issue, so dont blame ur chips



That's good to know  I was planning on upgrading my MB in the future and putting my ASrock in a different build anyway.

EDIT: In my old build I had an Maximus V formula and I was able to get my 3770k up to 5GHz, fully stable, in about.... 15 minutes and I had absolutually no overclocking experience. I have spent countless hours trying to stabilize this 4930k xD


----------

